# New Mousery from Sweden



## shpere (Jun 7, 2011)

Hello!
Me and my gf are quite new with mice 
It all started will us saving a forrest mouse from the cat and we kinda liked the little cute critter, sad thing is it died after two days.
But we liked the idea of keeping a mouse so we decided to find a tame one.

And we did!
I said to my gf, lets get one to start with...
And she brings 11 with her home.
Thats how our little mousery started 

It's difficult with all the colours and classifications on them, so we are trying to learn as much as possible.
Which means talking with people who know, which will be you people here on the forum.

Sincerly
Thomas & Ewa.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Very pleased to meet you

:welcome1


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

from one wild mouse to 11 :lol: 
sounds like you will fit in well


----------



## Nemo (Aug 3, 2010)

Hiya Tom and Ewa...

ooooh any photos of your lil guys?


----------



## shpere (Jun 7, 2011)

Nemo said:


> Hiya Tom and Ewa...
> 
> ooooh any photos of your lil guys?


I'll upload some of our cuties, also we have a few that we need to know type/colour on also so there will be, alot of pics i think


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forums  I got my first mice because of what the cat brought in too! :lol:


----------

